# dizzy and plant birds



## TOOTALL (Dec 29, 2004)

Ran the pup on some chukar today. How exactly do you dizzy and plant a bird? I thought I understood how to do it, but obviously not. These birds took off the second I let them go. I was only able to get the dog on half of the birds I released. The rest of them ended up in trees or in the next county. All in all had a great day though. Here are a couple of pics.


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

Tootall,
For chukars you can hold them by the legs and swing them around and around until their wings stop flapping. Swing them like a pro softball pitcher would wind-up. When their wings stop they are dizzy. It also helps to tuck their head under their wing and place them down on that side. This works well on pheasants also but is too rough on quail.


----------



## TOOTALL (Dec 29, 2004)

slammer said:


> Tootall,
> For chukars you can hold them by the legs and swing them around and around until their wings stop flapping. Swing them like a pro softball pitcher would wind-up. When their wings stop they are dizzy. It also helps to tuck their head under their wing and place them down on that side. This works well on pheasants also but is too rough on quail.


Thanks, that is definately not how I was going about it. Will give it another shot next weekend.


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

Tootall,

You really don't have the spin the Birds. Tuck the head under a wing and then gently shake the birds afew times. Lay the bird down on the wing holding the head and pull the legs out until they are stretched. When the bird stops fighting the pull, release your grip on the bird and it's legs and back away slowly. The bird will stay quite awhile. If they get up, they usually walk off, leaving a scent trail for the dog to follow. I've used this proceedure on Pigeons, Quail, Chuckars, even full grown Rooster Pheasants. FRANK.


----------



## mrlinden (Sep 16, 2002)

If I may ask? Where are you getting the chuckars? 

I have only used pheasants, and I have done what Bonz has indicated- worked really well


----------



## TOOTALL (Dec 29, 2004)

mrlinden said:


> If I may ask? Where are you getting the chuckars?
> 
> I have only used pheasants, and I have done what Bonz has indicated- worked really well


Friend picked them up for me from a game farm. A bit expensive to do on a regular basis, but still looking for a close by reliable source for training birds. Not sure which one he got them from.


----------



## HarleyP (Mar 4, 2004)

I've been having pretty good luck tucking their heads under the wing and pulling their feet out, no spinning or shaking. I hold them until they are relaxed / asleep. Then gently set them in some cover and back away nice and easy. Alot of times their heads will pop up and they'll be awake but don't go far, if anywhere. I like to have them as alert as possilbe without them bolting off.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I was at the Woods&Water show and Charlie Lindblade showed how to plant chuckars. If I hadn't seen it I wouldn't have believed it. He just walked with the chuckar hanging head down as he held them by the knees dropped it and just keep walking it just sat didn't move and this was on mowed grass. He turned and looked at it it flew off. The ones he didn't look at stayed there till the dog moved them. We have done the same thing with chuker in cover and as long as you don't stop and look at them they set and think they are safe. This doesn't work with quail or pigeons. Go figure!


----------



## pporonto (Oct 8, 2003)

It takes some practice to learn how to dizzy a bird properly. I have never tried it on a chuckar, only Quail and they are pretty easy... First time out at NAVHDA last year with my new bird dog, I was talking to a guy and his young son. I was dizzing a quail by turning it upside down and spinning it and when he came over to talk to me I turned the bird upright... All of a sudden, the guy looks at my hand and say "I think you killed your bird". Sure enough, spin those necks two hard and oops... The boy looked at me with horror, and I started pumping on the chest and giving mouth to beak, to lighten up the moment, but they did not share my sick sense of humor... Oh well, I am much better now:lol:


----------



## jcomptonod (Nov 2, 2005)

pporonto said:


> It takes some practice to learn how to dizzy a bird properly. I have never tried it on a chuckar, only Quail and they are pretty easy... First time out at NAVHDA last year with my new bird dog, I was talking to a guy and his young son. I was dizzing a quail by turning it upside down and spinning it and when he came over to talk to me I turned the bird upright... All of a sudden, the guy looks at my hand and say "I think you killed your bird". Sure enough, spin those necks two hard and oops... The boy looked at me with horror, and I started pumping on the chest and giving mouth to beak, to lighten up the moment, but they did not share my sick sense of humor... Oh well, I am much better now:lol:


That's funny.

john


----------



## TOOTALL (Dec 29, 2004)

pporonto said:


> It takes some practice to learn how to dizzy a bird properly. I have never tried it on a chuckar, only Quail and they are pretty easy... First time out at NAVHDA last year with my new bird dog, I was talking to a guy and his young son. I was dizzing a quail by turning it upside down and spinning it and when he came over to talk to me I turned the bird upright... All of a sudden, the guy looks at my hand and say "I think you killed your bird". Sure enough, spin those necks two hard and oops... The boy looked at me with horror, and I started pumping on the chest and giving mouth to beak, to lighten up the moment, but they did not share my sick sense of humor... Oh well, I am much better now:lol:


Ya, I have to agree thats some good stuff there. lol


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

pporonto said:


> It takes some practice to learn how to dizzy a bird properly. I have never tried it on a chuckar, only Quail and they are pretty easy... First time out at NAVHDA last year with my new bird dog, I was talking to a guy and his young son. I was dizzing a quail by turning it upside down and spinning it and when he came over to talk to me I turned the bird upright... All of a sudden, the guy looks at my hand and say "I think you killed your bird". Sure enough, spin those necks two hard and oops... The boy looked at me with horror, and I started pumping on the chest and giving mouth to beak, to lighten up the moment, but they did not share my sick sense of humor... Oh well, I am much better now:lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Vizsla Hunt Dog (Jan 8, 2003)

pporonto said:


> It takes some practice to learn how to dizzy a bird properly. I have never tried it on a chuckar, only Quail and they are pretty easy... First time out at NAVHDA last year with my new bird dog, I was talking to a guy and his young son. I was dizzing a quail by turning it upside down and spinning it and when he came over to talk to me I turned the bird upright... All of a sudden, the guy looks at my hand and say "I think you killed your bird". Sure enough, spin those necks two hard and oops... The boy looked at me with horror, and I started pumping on the chest and giving mouth to beak, to lighten up the moment, but they did not share my sick sense of humor... Oh well, I am much better now:lol:


It was even funnier when he pulled the defibrillator out of his car and started to work on the darn bird in the parking lot......


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

We used to "hypnotize" chickens for the city cousins when they came to the farm. We would line up those stupid chickens up and down the driveway. :lol: 

Only half as good as convincing the boys to whiz on the electric fence.:yikes:


----------



## Barry (Sep 19, 2001)

I planted chuckers all day last Saturday for our HRC hunt test. We needed to plant them so the dog could come in for the flush in about three - five minutes. I did not have a single fly away but had one run off and one dog pick up the planted bird. The dizzyer the bird, the longer you want to wait to bring the dog in for a flush. 

I would hold the bird in one hand and give it four full arm spins and drop the bird hard on the gound. Drop the bird hard enough that you hear it hit and it bounces slightly (harder than you might be thinking). As soon as you drop the bird, be moving away and don't look back until your five or six steps out but still moving away. Plant in cover or the bird may walk away to find cover. 

The other guy I planting had another technique that also worked. He put the bird on its back holding with both hands. Pulled the legs out straight and shook the bird vigoursly for about 10 seconds. Than he placed the bird gently but quickly and moved away fast.


----------

